# Vanilla extract ok for a toddler?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

All vanilla extract seem to have alcohol in them. Is it okay to put it in smoothies and food for a toddler? Thanks!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't use it in smoothies, but I use it in baking and to flavor DD's rice milk. I make sure mine doesn't have corn alcohol in it because she gets eczema from corn, but other than that, I don't treat it any differently from other food.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

Why wouldn't it be? The amount used is so small, I can't imagine one would have adverse side effects from that much alcohol. Besides, I think most of any alcohol would have evaporated during the baking process.


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't think it's harmful, the amount is so very small. But I have seen vanilla paste, which doesn't have alcohol...


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

*


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

I put it in granola, cookies and other stuff I bake, and I haven't seen her staggering around yet from it.


----------



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

What about Vodka pasta sauce for a toddler? Thanks.


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

If the food has been cooked or canned the alcohol will have evaporated so no worries. A small amount (tsp or so) of vanilla/alcohol in a smoothie will not be enough to affect your child. If you want to avoid the alcohol altogether they do make alcohol-free vanilla and vanilla paste. I've found both at Trader Joes.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Of course. This is a teeeeeny bit of alcohol. (fyi, vodka cream sauce is cooked so it's a non-issue... all the alcohol cooks off)


----------

